# I need printer



## Ankur (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently noticed that I will be needing lots of print outs, I think I will buy a printer as it will be worth it.
Which printer company is best. BTW I don't know anything about printers.
My budget is 200 to 250 $ for it.
Please suggest me a good printer for Home use.


----------



## johnb35 (Mar 29, 2011)

Depends on what you mean by lots of printouts.  If you will be printing lots of pages everyday or so then you may want to invest in a laser printer.  If printing a lot of pages is only temporary, you may want to look into getting a printer that has proven lower ink costs such as some kodak and lexmark printers.  I have the Lexmark Pinnacle Pro 901 and its great, cartridges are cheap and it has lots of features like printing to both sides of the paper.


----------



## linux992 (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you need just black and white or color too?


----------



## Ankur (Mar 29, 2011)

I will be printing 50 pages every month on an average. I just need a black and white one. I don't know whats the difference between inkjet and laser printers. But I want the option of both side printing as I have to get hard copies of my C++ programs mostly for next 2 years.
As I told, I have no idea about printers and the maintenance required. So, does the printer have to be maintained with example new ink bottles? Cartridges?
How often do I have to change the Cartridge?
Which printer is best for me for my budget?


----------



## linux992 (Mar 29, 2011)

Samsung ml2525 is a black and white laser printer. It is cheap, you can get cartages that can print 1500 sheets at 5% coverage. The only thing is you can do double sided sheets but you have to do it manually.


----------



## Lexmark 4 (Mar 30, 2011)

*The right printer for you*

Definitely, the best printer will be the one that can best complement your needs. Laser printers, if you will print lots of text documents and inkjet if you will be printing graphics or images. Visit the inkjetsuperstore site to know the best deals that will fit your budget.


----------



## Ankur (Mar 30, 2011)

linux992 said:


> Samsung ml2525 is a black and white laser printer. It is cheap, you can get cartages that can print 1500 sheets at 5% coverage. The only thing is you can do double sided sheets but you have to do it manually.



Well I want the printer to have double sided printing option. As I won't be able to do so many pages manually.


----------



## andy faith (Mar 30, 2011)

I have an HP Officejet Pro 8000, that's pretty cheap on ink cartridges and you can print double sided, you can even have it on your network rather than plugged into your computer (if you get the right version)
Though it is colour printer (may or may not be useful)


----------



## techno_workers (Mar 30, 2011)

i suggest u hp printer... the features is all in one.. that the printer have a function such as prnit, scan and copy.. i have used this printer almost 3 month.. the catridges is cheap.. my printer brand is HP PRINTER DESKJET F 2400 series..

i hope my info will help you..


----------



## tossy (Mar 31, 2011)

Here are the some best printers and there reviews.
http://reviews.cnet.com/best-printers/


----------



## Lexmark 4 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Printer for home use*

Why don't you try multifunction printers? It is a good choice and will certianly fit in your home. You should also choose the best printer accessories like toners and the paper to be used to be assured of high quality results.


----------

